# SQ Build: 8th-gen Honda Civic from the Philippines



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

*SQ Build: 8th-gen Honda Civic from the Philippines (P99RS, Seas Excel, 4-way Active)*

Dear friends,

I would like to share what I've done with my car. 

My buddies and I join SQ car audio competitions under the EMMA (European) format. Judging does have some common points with the IASCA format. You can find more information on EMMA here: Rules | emmanet, the global car lifestyle network (Warning: info overload alert!) 

Anyway, back to my car. 

When EMMA judges look at your car, they ask you for a build log or photo log. They need to check wiring, safety, fusing, craftsmanship and usability as-a-car. So the photolog must be as complete as possible, following the format set by the EMMA rulebook. Otherwise, they judges might ask you to tear down your amp rack or unscrew your midbass to check if the wires are properly protected and terminated! 

I decided to post some pages from my Photolog here to ask for comments on how it can be improved. 

So here goes... 










That's my car at Mach2Audio, the shop of my friend Rocky Gonzalez. 

*NOTE:*
Please don't mind the inconsistent headers and page numbers in the following photos. I arranged them that order for better readability compared to how the EMMA judges like it.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

The car and the gear:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Deadening:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Doors:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

A-Pillars:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Subwoofer Box:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Power:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Amp Rack:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Trunk Ceiling and Tool/Spare Fuse Rack:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Head Unit:





















RCA:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Miscellaneous:































Done:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Even more miscellaneous:









































































That's me in the blue t-shirt. 







That's it, folks! 

Please feel free to post comments, suggestions. All would be appreciated.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice build as well . Which part of the Philippines? Born there but moved to California a long time ago, and haven't been back in nearly 10 years.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

papasin said:


> Nice build as well . Which part of the Philippines? Born there but moved to California a long time ago, and haven't been back in nearly 10 years.


Quezon City in Metro Manila. If you have plans of coming over, I can arrange an audition session. I have a few friends who's cars have audio systems similar to mine. Just let me know in advance. 

Here's some info about the Phlippine SQ competition scene: http://www.emma-ph.com/


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

co_leonard said:


> Quezon City in Metro Manila. If you have plans of coming over, I can arrange an audition session. I have a few friends who's cars have audio systems similar to mine. Just let me know in advance.


I went to elementary school in Manila until I was 8 and lived in Paranaque. Still have family in PI but they mostly live in Iloilo. Grandmother's 90th birthday in a few weeks and brother, sister, and nephews flying from CA to Iloilo but we can't make it. Maybe another few years.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice work. 
I like the attention to details.
The asian market civics are a step above the N-American models, quality-wise. In Canada we had it under the Acura banner as the CSX.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

@Papasin - sure, just let me know. Good luck on your upcoming SQ competition! 

@IBcivic - thanks!  Although here in the Philippines, the dealer doesn't offer options like autodimming rear-view mirrors, moonroof, and 60/40 split-folding rear seats. Our rear seats are fixed and troubleshooting anything behind it means removing it first. Hehe..


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

lorvely build, attention to detail and amazing documentation!! Fantastic trabajo!


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> lorvely build, attention to detail and amazing documentation!! Fantastic trabajo!


Thanks very much! 

A lot of hard work, blood, sweat and tears went into that build. Hehe..


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent work Pare. I love the Cap Modification Upgrades found in the Clarion (Zeff) amplifiers (found in post 11 - Illustration 4.1.4).








The only minor change you may seriously consider is:
- Upgrading the Power Cable (From 8 Gauge to 4 Gauge) for amplifiers 1 & 2 
- """ Likewise for the Amplifier Grounds


co_leonard said:


>


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks, Robert. 

Upgrading power wires for the other two amplifiers from 8AWG to 4AWG is an upcoming plan. 

By the way, I wish I had Clarion (Zeff) amps. My amps are "Sands," a Thailand brand. It was designed by _Khun Ravat Arkradejdachachai_, a local SEAS distrubutor for over 10 years.

Here's a picture of my trunk:










-- The amp on the far left is the Sands M2150. It is a two-channel MOSFET Class AB amp I use for my midbass. 150Wx2 into 4 ohms. 
-- The center amp is the Sands M475. It is a four-channel MOSFET Class AB amp for the midrange and tweeters in the A-Pillars. 75Wx4 into 4 ohms.
-- The amp on the far right is the Sands M1000. It is a mono MOSFET Class H amp for the subwoofer. 1000W into 1 ohm.

Info (Thai language) on the Sands M475 amp: http://www.thevoice9d.com/product_new/amplifiers/sands/m475.html
Info (Thai language) on the Sands M1000 amp: http://www.thevoice9d.com/product_new/amplifiers/sands/m1000.html


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Pare, I'm a bit curious as to what size (amperage) Alternator is installed?


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

world class craftmanship! bravo pilipinas!


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

More Amp UPGRADE pics:


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

INFO: What is a "Class-H" amplifier?

First, Class-G.

Answer from WIKIPEDIA:

_A Class-G amplifier has a traditional Class-AB output stage but provides several power supply rails at different voltages and switches between them as the output signal approaches each level. A Class-G amp reduces wasted power at the output transistors to increases efficiency. They are more efficient than class AB but less efficient than class D but without its negative EMI effects._

Now on to Class-H:

Answer from WIKIPEDIA:

_Class-H amplifiers take the idea of class G one step further by using an infinitely-variable voltage supply rail. The supply rails are modulated so that they are only a few volts higher than what the output signal needs at any given time - so the output stage operates at its maximum efficiency. The drawback is a more complicated (expensive) power supply and reduced THD performance._



IMHO, reduced THD is still OK for amplifying a subwoofer while having the benefits of a Class-AB output stage.  : D


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

robert_wrath said:


> Pare, I'm a bit curious as to what size (amperage) Alternator is installed?


Stock. Hehe.. 
Rated at 105A as per the Shop Manual.


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

full dp said:


> world class craftmanship! bravo pilipinas!


Thank you very much!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

nice install!
In which EMMA group do you compete since you have modified equipment and mid/tweet drivers on a-pillar?


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

co_leonard said:


> More Amp UPGRADE pics:


BTW, decided not to upgrade the small yellow capacitors because they are not in-circuit when the amp is playing full range (built-in crossover is switched-off).


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

LBaudio said:


> nice install!
> In which EMMA group do you compete since you have modified equipment and mid/tweet drivers on a-pillar?


Thank you! 

I competed in "Master 7-channel" for 2011 and "Master Unlimited" for 2012. 

2012 EMMA rules allow mid/tweet on A-pillar as well as modified (or self-built) equipment if competing in "Master Unlimited" category.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW! Really nice detailed work, i can see why your car wins.one of the better build logs that i have seen.To bad your overseas , i'd love to hear that car.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

co_leonard said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I competed in "Master 7-channel" for 2011 and "Master Unlimited" for 2012.
> 
> 2012 EMMA rules allow mid/tweet on A-pillar as well as modified (or self-built) equipment if competing in "Master Unlimited" category.


yes, I know, Im an EMMA judge.....

Your presentation is very nice and complete and well documented....


----------



## co_leonard (Aug 14, 2009)

LBaudio said:


> yes, I know, Im an EMMA judge.....
> 
> Your presentation is very nice and complete and well documented....


Thank you very much! 

A few months ago, I had the pleasure of meeting Alex Klett. He visited the Philippines to attend the awarding of EMMA ASIA. Very nice guy. Full of jokes.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

yes, he is very nice guy, and as you say....full of jokes......


----------

